# *.iso  ???



## SINAC (25. August 2001)

Moin!
Ich hab mir neulich n Prog runtergeladen. Die Datei hatte dann die Endung .iso
Jetzt weiß ich nur leider icht so richtig was ich damit anfangen soll!
Ist das nich sone Image Datei zum brennen?
Als Image datei brennen geht aber nicht, zumindest nicht mit Nero oder CloneCD! Brauch ich da irgentn bestimmtes brennprob oder lieg ich da mit der Theorie das das ne Image Datei is sowieso flasch?
Wär cool wenn mir jemand helfe kann, weil das 650 MB sind ich die nur ungerne umsonst runtergeladen haben möchte.;(( 

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. August 2001)

Hi,
das ist eine Adaptec Easy CD Creator iso, 
entweder du besorgst es dir, oder du machst in Nero 
"Datei" CD-Image brennen, bei Dateitypen einfach "Alle" auswählen, dann deine iso auswählen un ok drücken, dann im nächsten Dialog nur die Einstellungen so lassen wie sie sind und nun sollte es laufen.


----------



## gEnTi (6. September 2001)

*Iso*

Das ist eine WinImage Datei! 

saug dir WinImage, und du musst das File nicht erneut brenne, sondern du kannst direkt extrahieren!

winimage.com glaub ich..


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. September 2001)

nein das ist keine winimage datei!
winimage ist nur ein programm um jegliche image dateien zu entpacken, wie isobuster usw. zum brennen brauchst du aber Adaptec Easy CD Creator oder eben du machst es mit Nero oder so, aber es ist eine wirkliche Adaptec Easy CD Creator erstellte Image Datei.


----------



## gEnTi (6. September 2001)

*iso*

wer sagt dass er sie brennen will??
Er sagt doch selber er weis nicht was machen damit, mit 
winimage könnte er sich seinen Rohling sparen!

Oder sonst gibts das noch BlindWrite, mit dem kannst du auch 
iso dateien brennen...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. September 2001)

siehst du darin ein Sinn sich einen Rohling zu sparen?
ok, wenn die Image klein ist, ok, aber ich meine brennen will man das doch sowieso immer oder nicht?

Aber da er geschrieben hat sie sei 650mb groß kann man schon davon ausgehen, das er sie brennen will.


----------

